# Excellent Trees for Perches



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Some time back we discussed The Paperbark Gum Tree.
It is very safe and is even beneficial to a Parrots health. Good for skin and feathers. It is very good as a natural perch if left with the bark on, do not strip and use it as a slippy hard perch. It makes a very good chewing item for your bird/birds. This will help keep beaks and nails in good order.
The bark is very soft and great for the feet. 
I rate this as 10 out of 10.

Plant Details

Common name: Weeping paperbark, Cajeput Tree
Some time back we were discussing the perceived dangers of this tree or members there of. This is from Burks Back Yard. From Aussy.
One of the most popular Australian native trees is the Broad-leaved paperbark (Melaleuca quinquenervia). The Broad-leaved paperbark is a hardy native plant. However it has a more attractive counterpart, Melaleuca leucadendra, Weeping paperbark.
Plant Details

Common name: Weeping paperbark, Cajeput Tree

Botanic name: Melaleuca leucadendra

Description: The Melaleuca quinquenervia and leucadendra have some similarities, with the obvious common feature of papery bark which is thick and spongy. The difference lies in their foliage. The M. leucadendra, similar to a gum tree, has brighter green, semi-weeping foliage. Its average size is 10 metres (30'), but it can grow to 30 metres (100'). The flowers are rich in nectar.

Climate: M. leucadendra is native to Queensland, Western Australia and the Northern Territory. It is widely distributed from the Kimberleys to Cape York and south to Bundaberg. It also occurs in New Guinea and the Solomon Islands. Although it will withstand some frost, it is not recommended for cold areas such as mountainous regions or Tasmania. It will grow well in most other areas.

Downside: Only available at specialist native plant nurseries

Good points:
lovely weeping foliage is available as a broad-leaved and fine-leaved form Cajeput oil is distilled from *the foliage attracts native nectar feeding birds* *and fruit bats* tolerates both extreme wet and dry conditions

Common Blossom Bat
Common Blossom Bat Pteropodidae Syconycteris australis paperbark flying mammal flower eating pollen chomping
Common Blossom Bat
In the Pteropodidae family, "common blossom bats" roost on tree branches, obscured by leaves, in rainforest, wet eucalypt forests, and paperbark swamps. The dine on nectar and pollen of bottlebrush, paperbark, banksia, and gum tree blossoms. Distinguishable by a long, narrow face and a very long, thin tongue with a brush-like tip, helping them collect nectar and pollen from the flowers on which they feed. They can be found hovering in front of flowers as they feed and are important pollinators of many rainforest plants. Found in the northeast and eastern coast of Australia. They also feed on fruit and leaves. 

Manuka Called Tea Tree in NZ 

Leptospermum scoparium
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Leptospermum scoparium

Leptospermum scoparium foliage and flowers
Scientific classification
Kingdom: Plantae
Division: Magnoliophyta
Class: Magnoliopsida
Order: Myrtales
Family: Myrtaceae
Genus: Leptospermum
Species: L. scoparium
Binomial name
Leptospermum scoparium
J.R.Forst. & G.Forst.

Leptospermum scoparium (Manuka or Tea tree or just Leptospermum) is a shrub or small tree native to New Zealand and southeast Australia. It is found throughout New Zealand but is particularly common on the drier east coasts of the North Island and the South Island, and in Australia in Tasmania, Victoria and New South Wales. Manuka (from Māori 'mānuka') is the name used in New Zealand, and 'tea tree' is a common name in Australia and to a lesser extent also in New Zealand. This name arose because Captain Cook used the leaves to make a 'tea' drink.[1] The common name "Tea Tree" is also shared with the related Melaleuca tree of Australia suggesting that both were used to make tea by Captain Cook.

I have checked with everybody who has anything to do with birds here in NZ and they all confirm that this is a very good wood for perches and most use it.
It also may be beneficial to your birds health as it has been stated that at least one of our native Parrots feed on it. Good for the skin and feathers.

There has been some discussion about concentrates being dangerous.
Any thing that your fids get from these trees will be a better natural balance than the concentrates in Pellets.
And some will not use these woods, yet cannot show any dangers from these woods used as perches???????????? Scaremongering, or just over Zealous.

Try a piece of Paper Bark Gum with your Fids and watch them come alive and Happy Fids.

Here is Tweety who has deformed feet and she still climbed in and is happy chewing on some fresh Paper Bark tops.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVfqH3PIDY4


----------

